# dialouge box is missing it's icons



## fdd2blk (Nov 18, 2012)

is it just me? all the icons on the dialogue box are gone. i can't attach pics, change font, color my text, attach youtube links, ... seems like it just happened within the last hour or so.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 18, 2012)

Its not just you, the site is acting wonky for me and a few others too. No dialogue boxes, selections made do not show up, I can't log in from the main page on the top right corner etc. Rolli has tried several browsers and all seem fine for him. He is going to try safari next, thats what I am using. He is aware some of us are having issues.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 18, 2012)

yeah, all kinds of weird stuff is going on on my end. i'm surprised i can even make this post.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 18, 2012)

I couldn't log in from the front page. I try to type in my password and it doesn't come out as dots. but once I got logged in, I've been fine


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 19, 2012)

Everything is working normally for me. I'm using FireFox, have you tried a different browser?

It may help to log off, clear your cache, reboot, and log in again.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 19, 2012)

i'm using firefox as well. it's all i ever use.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 19, 2012)

rollitup said:


> Everything is working normally for me. I'm using FireFox, have you tried a different browser?It may help to log off, clear your cache, reboot, and log in again.


I have tried this several times and no change. I even updated Safari. Same thing this morning when I logged in, I can type in my user name but the password fills in so you can see it therefore it says invalid log in. Then another screen pops up and I can enter my user name and password there and it works. The moderation is still messed up too for me. This just started last night for me. Weird.


----------



## ddarkoh (Nov 19, 2012)

The Dialog boxes are missing and a lot of the Javascript on the website is not working because there is an unterminated comment (ie syntax error) in one of the core Javascript files. This is what my Firefox browser says in the error console:

Error: unterminated comment
Source File: https://www.rollitup.org/clientscript/vbulletin-core.js?v=420
Line: 1

When I look at the source code of that file it looks really messed up.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 19, 2012)

Chiceh said:


> Same thing this morning when I logged in, I can type in my user name but the password fills in so you can see it therefore it says invalid log in. Then another screen pops up and I can enter my user name and password there and it works.


this was happening to me last night. this morning I am back to normal though


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 19, 2012)

Chiceh said:


> I have tried this several times and no change. I even updated Safari. Same thing this morning when I logged in, I can type in my user name but the password fills in so you can see it therefore it says invalid log in. Then another screen pops up and I can enter my user name and password there and it works. The moderation is still messed up too for me. This just started last night for me. Weird.


now my moderation ain't working for me either, it's all wonky. same with password being seen when logging in on the front page. I'm using google chrome


----------



## Outlaw1985 (Nov 19, 2012)

Same here. Login problems and lack of dialogue icons. Can't attach photos. Safari and FF. I have some ohh so tasty pics to upload as well Outlaw


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm having the same problems. I cleared cache, tried 3 different browsers, etc. etc. no luck.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 19, 2012)

I was told the Safari issue will be resolved very soon. I am glad it not just me with the issue lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 19, 2012)

when i try to break my post up it all gets scrunched back together when i hit "post reply". this was typed out on four different lines with a space between each line.. i bet it all gets put together as one paragraph. smilies aren't working properly either.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 19, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> when i try to break my post up it all gets scrunched back together when i hit "post reply". this was typed out on four different lines. i bet it all gets put together as one paragraph. smilies are working properly either.


I am experiencing the same things amongst others. There are no options to attach videos or urls either.


----------



## aknight3 (Nov 19, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> when i try to break my post up it all gets scrunched back together when i hit "post reply". this was typed out on four different lines with a space between each line.. i bet it all gets put together as one paragraph. smilies aren't working properly either.


i am havin all these same problems fdd, ive been having them all day..hopefully its fixed soon


----------



## cc08150 (Nov 20, 2012)

Its the same for every single browser for me no matter what...and i had problems logging in earlier when i cleared my cookies and cache. Finally got logged back in after waiting 15 minutes for it to reset. I haven't had an option to upload pictures for the past 2 days now......guess they aren't in any hurry


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 20, 2012)

cc08150 said:


> ......guess they aren't in any hurry


 not sure how you came up with this conclusion.... admin is working on it.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 20, 2012)

I think that this is an issue with flash or something, not the forum.

My computer does everything just fine other than uploading photo's which sometimes crashes. My phone acts as others have found, there are no buttons to press (i use full site, not mobile site) 

A lot of the time if pressing ok on the picture popup box, flash will end up crashing and i can't even refresh the page. I have also been encountering a lot of issues with flash since a recent update.


----------



## cc08150 (Nov 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> not sure how you came up with this conclusion.... admin is working on it.


lol it was just a statement bro......I just haven't heard anything "official" about it other than people saying they have been having trouble now for the past 2 days.


----------



## beanzz (Nov 20, 2012)

Same for me, all formatting options are gone and it sucks hard.

Fix ASAP plox.


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh good. I thought it was my iPad that was the problem. I don't have any of the advanced features and paragraphs won't separate.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Oh good. I thought it was my iPad that was the problem. I don't have any of the advanced features and paragraphs won't separate.


 can you see threads started by people you have on ignore?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 20, 2012)

rollitup said:


> Everything is working normally for me. I'm using FireFox, have you tried a different browser?It may help to log off, clear your cache, reboot, and log in again.


using safari, logged off and back on, nada...Can't post icons and pics...


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 21, 2012)

cc08150 said:


> lol it was just a statement bro......I just haven't heard anything "official" about it other than people saying they have been having trouble now for the past 2 days.


It is official, the site is wonky for some people and it is to fixed soon.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2012)

i think it's all better now.


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 23, 2012)

Should be fixed now. Rollie installed a VBulletin upgrade and the forum functions are working again.


----------



## NickNasty (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for getting this fixed!


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank you RIU. My sanity is restored.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 24, 2012)

YES! It is fixed WOO HOO!


----------



## Brother Numsi (Nov 24, 2012)

Not fixed for me. My login still shows the password. I have now just hit login and go to a secondary login page..it works fine there...just another click.


OK, who hit the magic button? 5 minutes ago the above statement was true....now it's a blatant lie. LOL


----------

